# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelpijn

## jane129

Hoi.
Nou klink het misschien raar maar waar.
maar wie heeft er een paar tips waardoor je keelpijn krijgd? (behalve schreeuwen en dat soort dingen daar doe ik niet aan)dat werkt niet.
maar het zit zo
een paar maanden geleden had ik keelpijn en zouden me amandelen eruit gehaalt worden nou is dat nog niet gebeurt en wil ik dat heel graag nou zegt me moeder je gaat niet uit het niet ze laten weghalen wacht nou maar totdat het terug komt, dus heeft iemand tips alsjeblieft?:$
xx

----------


## MissMolly

Als je keelpijn hebt doordat je schor bent of zo halen ze echt je amandelen er niet uit. Het gaat er namelijk niet om dat je keelpijn hebt, maar dat je keelpijn hebt _als gevolg van ontstoken amandelen_. Ze kunnen bij andere soorten keelpijn heel goed zien dat het niet de amandelen zijn die ontstoken zijn, en in dat geval doen ze er niets aan.

----------


## jane129

> Als je keelpijn hebt doordat je schor bent of zo halen ze echt je amandelen er niet uit. Het gaat er namelijk niet om dat je keelpijn hebt, maar dat je keelpijn hebt _als gevolg van ontstoken amandelen_. Ze kunnen bij andere soorten keelpijn heel goed zien dat het niet de amandelen zijn die ontstoken zijn, en in dat geval doen ze er niets aan.


Nou...
Voor de zomervakantie nog was ik 2 weken lang ziek.
ik had keel amandelen ontstekeing, waardoor de dokter bij mij thuis moest komen omdat ik zo uitgeput was ik zin in niks ik werd daardoor hartstikke dun,
nou zei de dokter dat ze eruit moesten. nou zei het ziekenhuis dat ik niet uitgedroogt genoeg was door ze te laten knippen, nu heb ik dat als ik buiten ben dat ik heel veel last heb en dan zegt mijn moeder: stel je niet zo aan, en dat iriteerd me,

----------


## meneereddie

Je bent ondertussen al buiten geweest.. Ga dan nog een keer naar de huisarts toe, als je last blijft houden. Er zijn ook keelverzachtende middelen en ontstekingsremmers. De huisarts kan je daarmee helpen. Als de amandelen er eens uit moeten, is het goed als er geen ontsteking zit, of pijn.

----------


## meneereddie

Ps: Als je buiten bent, adem dan rustig door je neus, en niet door de mond. Zo voorkom je dat koude wind direct langs de pijnlijke plek in de keelholte gaat.

----------

